# Shallowsport Clone



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe this is not the place for this but how in the heck can a boat builder be proud of their product when it is a copy of someone else idea? I do not own a Shallowsport but geez, now there is another one on the internet that looks like a SS to me. If I wanted to build a boat, I would be embarrassed to copy another persons design and then put my name on it. No wonder the SS ad says something about having more impersonators than The King himself. Oh well, enough of my rant. It's late and I should just shut up and go to bed. No one needs to respond to this. If it is inapropriate, I humbly apologize. Good night.


----------



## Sponge (Jun 22, 2004)

*if I had to guess*

You are probably talking about the Shallow Runner?????


----------



## mkk (May 7, 2009)

Dont forget the 19TV, who made the first one?


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I don't understand your point. If you take a good design and improve it who cares? Most boats are designed from a standard hull with improvements for use. Deep v, semi v, flat, tri-hull. I can go on but?????

GED


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

it goes deeper than just shallow sport, but they are copied alot... so is Boston Whaler (Gulf Coast, Tran Sport) and whoever made the tunnel vee (Mowdy, Explorer, Shoalwater, ect...)


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Stoner,Majek, Vanorn(spell?) it cost 10s of thousnads to design a mold and make a good boat but maybe 5-6 to pop a mold what I was told any one can copy one even if patent but it has to be a 10% visable design change either above or below the water line (?)


----------



## ESCB Factory (Apr 30, 2006)

No such law about a 10% changes, that I'm aware of.

If the builders design in protected, an exsiting hull shall NOT be used as a plug for another builder. No matter how many changes are made.

It all about protecting intellectual property.

http://www.copyright.gov/reports/vhdpa-report.pdf


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

mkk said:


> Dont forget the 19TV, who made the first one?


Shoalwater was the first i beleive.

PTH,i hear ya' there are a hand full of copy cats of the Shallow Sport,some look pretty good like the John's Sport.....i wouldn't buy a copy of any boat,just wouldn't feel right.


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*thank you thank you thank you*

Amen to you brothers. I couldn't agree more. You have no idea how frustrating it is when you know your family over the course of three generations of boat building created something of their own, poured their money, lives, blood, sweat and tears into it....just to have some inconsiderate unoriginal copycat come along and clone it!

Many of them even have the gall to claim to have "improved" the original design, but can't back that up with proof of any changes to the hull. Its just blantant theft.

Sorry for the rant, but yall hit a sore spot with me.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

If your talking about the guy on craiglist with the 15' er, he even copied the logo. I even remember on one of his post where he states " Shallowsport says they have more impersonator than Elvis and here is another one" :work:

But then again I can think of 6 of them just off the top of my head and I am sure there are more.


----------



## PTH (Aug 22, 2006)

*SS*

Yup! Shallowsport, Attack of the clones. Coming to a theater near you.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

> Shoalwater was the first i beleive.
> 
> PTH,i hear ya' there are a hand full of copy cats of the Shallow Sport,some look pretty good like the John's Sport.....i wouldn't buy a copy of any boat,just wouldn't feel right.


I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that the tunnel vees are plugged out from the old school Mako's. The hulls are strickingly similar, except the tunnel of course.


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

LBS said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that the tunnel vees are plugged out from the old school Mako's. The hulls are strickingly similar, except the tunnel of course.


Thats the story I heard, cut the sides down and added a tunnel.


----------



## Redtailman (Mar 9, 2006)

These two will be in that movie . 
http://brownsville.en.craigslist.org/boa/1416784778.html
http://mcallen.en.craigslist.org/boa/1458986137.html


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats the guy that cointacted me when i was looking for a Shallow Sport,but said he only had one out right now.They even make it without the little vee in the hull,otherwords the tunnel went all the way to the bow.And wasn't much difference in price save maybe 5g's or so and no thats not enough for me to save and make me walk away from a tried and proven boat (Shallow Sport)...i wont be in the market for a boat for a long long while(unlees it's a semi off shore rig) that way i can have both.


----------



## Slimshady (Jan 11, 2005)

"Imitation is the sincerest of flattery".


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

Before you throw rocks at the "Shallow Runner", you may want to talk to the folks at Shallow Sport and ask them why he happens to have that particular mold.......interesting story and NOT a copy cat as some have said...


----------



## ROCKPORTFISHERMAN (Feb 14, 2009)

I think you speak of the Shallow Max. I saw it on Craig's list as well and emailed for more information, I have yet to receive anything on it yet.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

******* Biologist said:


> Before you throw rocks at the "Shallow Runner", you may want to talk to the folks at Shallow Sport and ask them why he happens to have that particular mold.......interesting story and NOT a copy cat as some have said...


I would like to hear the story,maybe Kyra can let us in on that?


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

******* Biologist said:


> Before you throw rocks at the "Shallow Runner", you may want to talk to the folks at Shallow Sport and ask them why he happens to have that particular mold.......interesting story and NOT a copy cat as some have said...


You beat me to writing that...


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well? whats the story?


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I don't see a problem with it. Heck now you can get "almost" the same hull at a lot cheaper price...


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

This is when I first picked her up. After Ike anyway, it was at SIL in Winnie. She's now 18 years old and solid as a rock!


----------



## Prima Sea (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh my, I couldn't resist this one...

And I know that Wes and Kyra won't mind if I step in...we're long time family friends - no big secret, thanks *******! 

Now I want to throw a little info out there for ya'll to chew on, especially those of you who are complaining about the price. Yep, it hurts anytime anyone of us pull up to the pump. Well, just for everyones' info, the fiberglass industry is petroleum based, meaning that any time anyone of us are whining about the price of gas, boat builders across the board are experiencing another increase in cost. Now, there's basically two ways to deal with that, either increase the price, OR cut down on the materials...hmmm.

There are industry requirements set forth for proper lamination, percentages/ratios of resin to cloth, mat, roving, chop, etc, that must be met, and if not, hull failure is eminent.... Sooo, the next time you hear about extraordinary weights, and/or extraordinary prices, do a little calculation and find out if you're really getting your bang for your buck!

25 year old Shallow Sports found in the brush are treasures...think about it!


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Prima Sea said:


> Oh my, I couldn't resist this one...
> 
> And I know that Wes and Kyra won't mind if I step in...we're long time family friends - no big secret, thanks *******!
> 
> ...


Not so much. At the plant I work at in Houston we go through lots of resin and glass. Our costs are equal to or below what we were paying even four or five years ago.


----------



## HillCountry-Ford-Kawasaki (Feb 15, 2005)

*Call Shallow Sport*



Shallow Sport68 said:


> Well? whats the story?


As I said, the best way to get the story is talk to the people at Shallow Sport/and or Shallow Runner--let's just say it was a "business deal"....not a case of the "copy cat" as some have "assumed"...
:flag:


----------



## shoalcat_james (Sep 18, 2007)

I put a ad out about a month ago looking for a used 15' SS hull only needing some repairs ok. I was emailed by the shallow max guy and quoated $5900. for hull only with a wood composite. You know, I was almost 99% sure I wouldn't find that SS hull but worth a shot. Since then I have pulled my ads. I will most likely get a hold of Wes after first of yr to build me one. I don't know what a 15' SS hull only could run? But I think the difference of $2000-4000. and thats not enough money of having the real thing. I know at the boat show SS rigged with out a trailer and with a E-tec 90 was $19,995. So I would take the hull only should be around $8500.?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

******* Biologist said:


> As I said, the best way to get the story is talk to the people at Shallow Sport/and or Shallow Runner--let's just say it was a "business deal"....not a case of the "copy cat" as some have "assumed"...
> :flag:


Oh i just want to hear the story,it don't make me no matter i'v got my boat already just wanted to hear the story on the new Pirma boat.Did Shallow Sport sell the mold to them? does pirma sea have a website? like to see their boat line,not looking to buy or judge just want to see their boats.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Well,what's the story?:redface:


----------



## Prima Sea (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry 'bout that, Shallow Sport68...

Prima Sea is the Shallow Runner with a new name. The name change is due to a divorce. 

Send me a pm if you'd like to see pics.


----------



## Coon (Jul 18, 2006)

******* Biologist said:


> Before you throw rocks at the "Shallow Runner", you may want to talk to the folks at Shallow Sport and ask them why he happens to have that particular mold.......interesting story and NOT a copy cat as some have said...


So what's the story behind Shallow Sport and Shallow Runner (now Clifford Boat Works)? How did David end up with a mold????


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Cloning!*

Shoot that aint nothing,I know a boat builder that splashed a hull and then copyrighted it!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Cloning!*


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Cloning!*


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

SCB?


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*cloning*

The one and only!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

You just don't give up, do you TXRigger???? The air entrapment cat w/center pod hull is made by several different companies, it's not like it's a new idea..... Kinda funny how the boat you have pictured isn't a stepped hull, it's similar to an SCB, but not even close to a "splash"..... Give it up or grow up...... Why don't you post some more baby Majek pics? I'm sure no one can find another v-pad hull that looks similar to your rig.....


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

How about the Stingray?
The finish on these look a little cleaner..


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Cloning!*



Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> You just don't give up, do you TXRigger???? The air entrapment cat w/center pod hull is made by several different companies, it's not like it's a new idea..... Kinda funny how the boat you have pictured isn't a stepped hull, it's similar to an SCB, but not even close to a "splash"..... Give it up or grow up...... Why don't you post some more baby Majek pics? I'm sure no one can find another v-pad hull that looks similar to your rig.....


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*Cloning!*



Capt Ryan Rachunek said:


> You just don't give up, do you TXRigger???? The air entrapment cat w/center pod hull is made by several different companies, it's not like it's a new idea..... Kinda funny how the boat you have pictured isn't a stepped hull, it's similar to an SCB, but not even close to a "splash"..... Give it up or grow up...... Why don't you post some more baby Majek pics? I'm sure no one can find another v-pad hull that looks similar to your rig.....


Capt Crunch,you should think before sticking your foot in your mouth!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*tx2step*

Are you scared of this!







100% hand tooled and by Johnny Majek!No splashing here,just hard work and dedication!!8 months of testing and tooling by the best in the business!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow!...thats slick.:brew:
You need to resize your pictures.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Well,what's the story?:redface:


Here is one Im looking at four hulls to rig I dont know which one to do they are all in the same price range. Shallow Runner Prima and a Dargel the last one is a Challenger its a v- hull made here in Houston Ill post a pic of it in a bit


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Poo I cant find the 4th picture


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

You looking to buy one now? The picture with the boat on the ground,is it in the Valley? does it have the keel cut out of it?


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

The 2 flush decks are new and the dargel is a 93 210 Fisherman its a bit over priced. U can by a rigged one for what they want for it. And its not as nice as mine was when I finshed it. If it is a fisherman they raised the floor I guess becasue mine was alot deeper.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> You looking to buy one now? The picture with the boat on the ground,is it in the Valley? does it have the keel cut out of it?


 Yeah I have a 150 XRI that needs a hull as all ways looking for something cheap I can rig out and make a little coin!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

tx2step said:


> Are you scared of this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a few of those in the garage, 3's & 4's, mazco, ron hill.. 24p -32p need one? need 2??


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

gregr1971 said:


> i have a few of those in the garage, 3's & 4's, mazco, ron hill.. 24p -32p need one? need 2??


Performance Propeller makes the best ones in my opinion,if you have one in a 32p 4 blade I'm interested!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

got a Mazco RE3 3 blade 32, biggest 4blade i have is a 28 Ron Hill.



tx2step said:


> Performance Propeller makes the best ones in my opinion,if you have one in a 32p 4 blade I'm interested!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*cloning*



gregr1971 said:


> got a Mazco RE3 3 blade 32, biggest 4blade i have is a 28 Ron Hill.


Ron Hill was good back in the day!


----------



## txrigger (Jan 22, 2009)

*splash*

Dang Eric,you need to train your pet squirrel monkey to sit!!Capt Crunch don't know when to shut up!


----------



## Capt Ryan Rachunek (Feb 16, 2006)

tx2step said:


> Dang Eric,you need to train your pet squirrel monkey to sit!!Capt Crunch don't know when to shut up!


And you need to go **** yourself......


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

I found the fourth pic anyone ride in one of these ?


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

paragod said:


> I found the fourth pic anyone ride in one of these ?


These are right down the street from where I live.


----------



## Z (Sep 22, 2014)

Prima Sea said:


> Oh my, I couldn't resist this one...
> 
> And I know that Wes and Kyra won't mind if I step in...we're long time family friends - no big secret, thanks *******!
> 
> ...


my neighbor has one i'd like to buy. doesn't look like it's moved in 12 years. are you suggesting it would be better quality than current production because of gov regulations?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Z said:


> my neighbor has one i'd like to buy. doesn't look like it's moved in 12 years. are you suggesting it would be better quality than current production because of gov regulations?


I don't know about that, but mine is 24 years old. I did replace the transom.
The bolt holes for the jack plate were leaking. Other than that, you can't find a crack anywhere on it. Like your friend, this guy never used it and a limb fell on the grab bar and broke the windshield. I gave him $ 1,000 for it with the motor that still runs great!


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

WOW old thread.


----------



## Prima Sea (Nov 15, 2008)

Z said:


> my neighbor has one i'd like to buy. doesn't look like it's moved in 12 years. are you suggesting it would be better quality than current production because of gov regulations?


If you'd like for me to take a look at it, give me a call!

Thanks,
Beth Clifford
Prima Sea, LLC.
(956) 346-3644


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

I wouldn't buy anything but a Shallow Sport.


----------



## txoutdrsman (Jun 1, 2011)

Prima Sea said:


> Oh my, I couldn't resist this one...
> 
> And I know that Wes and Kyra won't mind if I step in...we're long time family friends - no big secret, thanks *******!
> 
> ...


"25 year old Shallow Sports found in the brush are treasures...think about it!"â€¦. That might be one of THE best one liners I've read on 2coolâ€¦ My SS 18' is a 1984 hull and I have been nothing short of impressed since I bought it. I was told it was something like the 14th SS ever made and the thing is solid as a rock. The thing is as old as I am and you could never tell just looking at it. SS's, prima sea/shallow runnerâ€¦ All great boats and I think the fact there are still 30+ year old boats on the water says it all! As for the true copycats, they will always be there in any industry and that's something that will never go awayâ€¦


----------



## lose a few (Jul 1, 2015)

Prima Sea said:


> Oh my, I couldn't resist this one...
> 
> Now I want to throw a little info out there for ya'll to chew on, especially those of you who are complaining about the price. Yep, it hurts anytime anyone of us pull up to the pump. Well, just for everyones' info, the fiberglass industry is petroleum based, meaning that any time anyone of us are whining about the price of gas, boat builders across the board are experiencing another increase in cost.
> 
> ...think about it!


I paid $2.04 per gallon for gasoline today. Should we assume boat prices will come down? Somehow I doubt it....


----------



## Rooster 1 (Jul 8, 2015)

lose a few said:


> I paid $2.04 per gallon for gasoline today. Should we assume boat prices will come down? Somehow I doubt it....


LOL not a chance....if so i guess wait to order a new boat when the fuel prices drop?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

lose a few said:


> I paid $2.04 per gallon for gasoline today. Should we assume boat prices will come down? Somehow I doubt it....


Lol, yeah that really wasn't a good example right now. Kinda like how guides raised their prices years ago for $4 fuel, i doubt if any of them went back down. But, as long as people pay it, i'd do the same.


----------



## Prima Sea (Nov 15, 2008)

Actually, I held firm on my prices during that time...no need to decrease them now.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

It costs more for petrochemical processing to formulate styrene base resins than it does to make gasoline and other products. So there is more to it than just cost of feedstocks. Environmental monitoring compliance costs are increasing exponentially but no one sees that unless working in the industry. Like the EPA mandating coal out of use or that diesel has to be under 15 ppm total sulfur compounds which why ULSD costs more than gasoline etc. Finally the really big deal with all consumer costs is the steady devaluation of all currencies as a result of fractional reserve banking. 

That new boat is never gonna cost less in the future unless the economy collapses. Sad but true.


----------

